
Clinton campaign reportedly hacked - chadlavi
https://techcrunch.com/2016/07/29/clinton-campaign-reportedly-breached-by-hackers/
======
russelluresti
It's funny to me that government officials are now all up in arms about their
personal data being made available to the people when they've implemented
program after program to make our personal data available to them. Doesn't
feel so good when the shoe is on the other foot, does it?

But don't worry, as you've always told us: if you haven't done anything wrong,
what do you have to hide?

~~~
messick
This is the Clinton election campaign servers. No government officials
involved.

------
frogpelt
I find it interesting that the national media is more concerned with the
hacking and who did it than with what the content of the emails was.

If Bernie Sanders was not given a fair shake and that is revealed in emails,
why is that not the major topic rather than by whom or how the emails were
hacked?

~~~
messick
This is the Clinton campaign servers. You are confusing two different
incidents.

~~~
frogpelt
It is a different issue but it reminded me of the other one, sorry to
hijack/piggyback.

------
jusben1369
At first it seemed like a brilliant Russian ploy to hack the DNC to make them
look back and help Trump. Two strongmen unite! Great work!!

Now it's happened again and it seems like a brilliant ploy by the Democrats to
make it look like Trump's call for hacking worked and he is totally
irresponsible and a security risk!! Great work!!

Unless.....

------
SixSigma
Supports Snooping on Everyone

Gets Upset When Snooped Upon

------
empath75
They should probably just start using gmail.

------
urmish
Great. We should worry the ugly conspiracies come to life through these leaks
rather than who hacked and leaked them.

